# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  ताश के पत्ते - सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठक

## Poorangyan

यह उपन्यास नहीं, एक कहानी है।

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------2

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------3

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------4

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------5

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------6

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------7

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------8

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------9

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------10

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------11

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------12

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------13

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------14

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------15

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------16

----------


## Poorangyan

पढ़ने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## anita

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद 

कहानी भी अच्छी है और आपकी मेहनत की भी तारीफ करनी पड़ेगी

----------


## superidiotonline

बड़ा छोटा उपन्यास है। पाठक ने कब लिखा?

----------


## Poorangyan

[QUOTE=anita;2401400]बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद 

कहानी भी अच्छी है और आपकी मेहनत की भी तारीफ करनी पड़ेगी [/QUOTE

धन्यवाद

----------

